

You're a Business, The employed and self-employed - baligena
http://max-michaels.blogspot.com/2012/05/your-business-employed-and-self.html

======
SethMurphy
For me having my own business (self-employed) is a lifestyle choice, not
monetary. Most weeks you probably work more hours and you do have more bosses,
this is the downside. However, you can take a healthy amount of vacation time
to recharge, which most jobs don't allow in the US. Your standard 2-3 weeks
just isn't enough to not burn out and lose focus. Of course doing what you
love helps too and makes all the long hours worth it.

